# Am I crazy for thinking this is a obscenely high price?



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Have a customer I have been trying to land for some time. He is pretty particular and is not afraid to pay for quality. He clearly stated wanted second cutting pure alfalfa that was nothing short of perfect, mind you it is end of April. Needle in a haystack so to speak in these parts. I called a fellow high end dealer in NY, who deals with some western hay. For 3 string squares, he quoted me $540/ton. Granted that was delivered/stacked, but I was beyond shocked at that price. Am I missing something?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Think it's that ole "needle in a haystack thing that's got ya"


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I found some in another state, that I am waiting to see for wayyyy cheaper$$$


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

"Perfect" alfalfa in small squares in my location bring about $315 a ton at this time. Remember you are looking at last years supply right now also and supplies are down. I also read an article that in CA (where you are most likely finding the 3 stringers) the price is $350/ton. Then to haul that across the country and in the case of the 3 string hay probably 2-3 mountain ranges. Then the the risk on dealing with a buyer so far away I'd say that $540/ton isn't to bad. You could get cheaper in my area and have the 2 string bales. If you are calling growers in my area about their alfalfa question them on the time of day that they are baling the alfalfa. If they say afternoons you are most likely going to be getting crappy hay. If they say night time or morning and explain why then you can probably trust that person a bit more. Also ask how fast they get the bales out of the field and under cover. You could get better quality in the big squares, but your buyer there might not be equiped to handle those size of bales. Transport would be less also or maybe I should say loading and unloading costs will be less.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Western Idaho, Utah, Arizona 3-string to East Coast probably pushing $200 a ton freight. Costs $130-$140 a ton freight from CO to NY right now on a 22 ton load.


----------



## Tjim (Feb 23, 2014)

Perfect first cutting hay with high TDN and big bales in our part of California is being contracted for $280 by our buyer. Small bales for fancy horse hay...a little more. Add a couple hundred bucks freight and you're right in there. There is looking to be a shortage of western hay.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Last week some 167 RFV in 3 x 3's sold for $340 per ton in eastern Iowa. Add another 30 RFV, 800 miles on for shipping, and a little profit and $540 doesn't sound out of hand.


----------

